# How much wood will be used for a 1,500 Sq. Ft House



## Ejt2525 (Dec 23, 2011)

A friend and I are trying to figure out how much wood will be needed to build a 1,500 Sq. Ft house.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Wouldn't that depend on a lot of things? Such as member spacing, size of interior rooms and walls, roof pitch, garage, etc, etc.

You should get some plans together and take them to a local lumber yard for an estimate.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

3 .62 cubic yards in 5 piles.
Or 5.62 cubic yards in three piles.
One of the two.

Andy.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Sign me over a blank check (I have friends that can vouch for me).
I'll see to it that the right amount gets ordered.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Take the blueprints to a lumber yard -
They'll figure out a framing package.
You do have blueprints/plans?

Happy Holidays!

rossfingal


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

draw out your plans to scale on graph paper, use overlays for interior walls and roof. count The squares and add 20%.

we don't know how you want to build your house!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the amount of lumber that goes into a 1500 sq ft house can vary quite a bit. how many bearing walls are in it and if its cut up a fair amount with parttions or open concept. if its open concept a large amount of money will go into either engineered lumber beams or steel beams


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Ejt2525 said:


> A friend and I are trying to figure out how much wood will be needed to build a 1,500 Sq. Ft house.


Whatever amount ya'll come up with, triple that as you haven't a clue.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

draw out your plans, figure out the linear footage of walls 2x4? 2x6? triple footage for top and bottom plates. 16" on center takes 75 members to build walls,floors, joists and rafters 24" centers takes 51. plywood covers 32 square feet. for floors and roof. draw to scale to get rafter length including overhang? don't forget ridge pole.

add about 20% for temporary bracing, jack studs and extra nailers where needed and blocking grab your calculator. it should get you in the ballpark.

:thumbsup: meant to say takes 75 members to frame 100'


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

It's a very open ended question.there could be man different answers. Are you talking only framing, or finish too? Not that that I, or anyone would answer that anyway.


----------

